# Bright seafoam green poop?



## beachmommy (Mar 21, 2002)

My 20-month-old dd has had diarrhea for nearly 3 days, a cough and green snotty nose and a fever that comes and goes. I think we'll see Dr. Sears today and have him check her out, but I have a question for you mamas in the meantime. This morning she pooped and it was BRIGHT seafoam green and really seemed to sting her badly. Any ideas what this could be caused by? Could it be the disgusting artifcially colored Pedialyte I gave her yesterday? Or is this a sign of a bacterial infection? It seriously looked radioactive and creepy to me.
Any experience with this?
Thanks!
Time to call the doc.


----------



## mamui (Dec 11, 2001)

If the pedialite was green, blue or yellow I'd say it was probably that and that she probably cant handle those dyes. Possibly even when she is not sick.

beachmommy's baby has seafoam green poop--hmmm


----------



## vesta (Feb 28, 2003)

edited


----------



## smittenmom (Mar 2, 2003)

You've probably already been to the doctor and figured it out by now, but a few weeks ago my dd had the same bright green poop and my doctor said that's usually a sign of a viral infection. I think that would make sense along with the other symptoms your dd was experiencing. I hope she's feeling better now!


----------



## leafylady (Nov 19, 2001)

In my experience, blue pedialyte and blue frosting all make for very interesting shades of green poop







We shouldn't eat or drink bright blue stuff.


----------

